# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  Παλμοτροφοδοτικό Πάγκου

## pas2007

Πωλείται αχρησιμοποίητο τροφοδοτικό πάγκου

WUXI QIAOWEI ELECTRONICS MODEL. QW-MSW305D
DC Τροφοδοτικό υψηλης ακρίβειας από την Lavolta.


Ιδανικό για χρήση σε κέντρα επισκευής, σε εργαστήρια καθώς και σε σχολεία.


Ρυθμιστης τάσης 0 - 30V / Ρύθμιστης ρεύματος 0 - 5A.


Αυτόματος ανεμιστήρα, προστασία υπερφορτωσης καθώς και βραχυκύκλωμα.


Μεταλλική κατασκευή, συμπαγής σχεδιασμός

----------

